# A Christmas present...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

My partner drew this for me for Christmas. Pretty good considering he's never drawn a fish before....


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow.. He's a keeper


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is really good, tell'em that he did a really good job ;]


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

He did an amazing job!! I want to draw Bettas on black paper now lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PitGurl said:


> My partner drew this for me for Christmas. Pretty good considering he's never drawn a fish before....


Did he use Oil Pastels?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful work!!


----------

